# Surfside VS High Island



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Let's get a debate started on who thinks which produces the best overall fishing experience for Sharks?


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

while were at it, lets throw san luis pass in the mix too. as far as upper coast fishing goes, ive caught more big sharks there than anywhere else.


----------



## fishaholic2 (Feb 10, 2008)

iam with you jws, san luis is knee deep with sharks


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

although i have to say, its kinda unfair to compare slp to surf side and high island, since theyre beaches, and the pass is, well, its a pass. considering its where smaller fish go into the bays, its where predatory fish are bound to lay in wait. i didnt really get to make to many trips to slp last yr, but this yr, im definatly gonna be spending more time down there. in the warmer months, theres no telling what youll catch out there. ive seen huge sharks, tarpon, jacks, kings, lings, and alot more caught there.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I am gonna be getting a beach hosue down at the coast and was wondering which woul be btter for all arond fishing from the beacha nd btb. HI or Surfside, or even galveston Island. I was trying to stay away from Galveston because of all the tourists.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

cant speak for surfside, but you cant go wrong getting a place on bolivar. high island is nearby for the surf, rollover pass for wade/bank fishing, and trolling for pink snapper on crystal beach


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Between Surfside and High Island.......High Island by a long shot.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

i actually have a beach house on boliver island, and i would say as far as buying property, boliver by a long shot. if im not mistaken i think trevor has one out there as well as ive seen him out a few times.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok we rented a house on 6 miles west of Boliver I willbe fishing HI alot. thanks guys


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Imo*

HI is much better than surfside. 
You can get skunked over there.

Where HI holds tons more reds and that makes everyone happy.

SLP is just too crowded anymore. Idiots with castnets everywhere.
ALL IMO


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Ok we rented a house on 6 miles west of Boliver I willbe fishing HI alot. thanks guys


welcome neighbor. im not to far from you. we'll have to hook up sometime and do some fishing.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

dont forget your cast net when those bigg *** jumbo shrimp walk the beach along high island.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

JWS I will be there from the18th through te 24th. I would love to hook up with anyone from this site that wants to hang out drink a few beers and catch some fish.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Any good sharks outta Matty??


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> JWS I will be there from the18th through te 24th. I would love to hook up with anyone from this site that wants to hang out drink a few beers and catch some fish.


I would be honored to wet a line and down a few cold ones with one of our soldiers. Thank you for your service.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

SLP all the way....all though saturday we were skunked, its great place for my style of fishing, current blows major @ss at times...but thats why spider weights come in different sizes. there's been times when we've even set out our weights that are over 1lb.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Come on! The more the merrier when we get out there. Come drink a beer and listen to some good stories. We might even catch a fish or two.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

they outta be there around that time. we'll probably bring the jetski out and run a few big baits out and see what happens. hopefully tie into a couple of big sandbars as its about that time of year.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I just bought a 9/0 penn and am getting a custom 10ft rod made. I am sure that will do the trick. I have two 4/0's and am trying to buy a 6 wide. Idea's on spooling that 9/0 would be appreciated.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

On a 9/0, 1# spool of 50# mono is what I run. Brand ain't all that important, as long as it ain't Ande.
Lots of people will argue with that.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

i have 50lb with about 50 yds of 80lb topshot on my 9/0. its plenty to handle the sharks that are caught down here, and if you do hook into jaws, youve got plenty of line to let him run. i thought about putting a spectra braid on it, but its pretty expensive and i didnt really think it was needed. hopefully i dont end up eating my words this year.


----------



## nickinhoutx (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey JWS 9/0 is that like a really big reel, i have a 310 maybe we can hook up and you can teach me a thing or two about casting those things . congrats on you're new avit .


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nick I don't know if anyone can cast a 9/0 effectively, for any distance. Usually these reels are run out using a kayak. Thats what I plan on doing. Your 9/0 how much 50lb does it hold, JWS? I was thinking of braid with 80lb topshot. I will probably definatly load my 4/0's up with 50lb braid, to get more line capacity. The 6 will probably too.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

A 9/0 will hold all (or almost all, depending on how tight you load it) of whats on a 1# spool of line. With 50# line, thats generally about 950-1000yds. 
If you load mono too tight, you'll spread the spool. It might even blow a side plate, if the spool comes completely in 2.

Properly loaded, a 4/0 will hold 600yds of 50# braid and still leave enough room for a 300yd topshot of 40# mono. You don't want braid anywhere near the terminal end of your line, bars cut it like it was butter. 
Since braid has no stretch, load it as tight as you can get it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Bars, as in sandbars? Will cut your braid? Didn't quite understand that. I have never fished with braid so that is new to me.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Bars, as in sandbars? Will cut your braid? Didn't quite understand that. I have never fished with braid so that is new to me.


When I first started looking at sharkfishing message boards in 2000, Power Pro was the new thing that everyone was excited about. Everyone was trying it for the next couple of years. 
Then most everyone got away from it because we kept loosing fish to parted lines that shouldn't have broke. The theory most believe, is that sand/shell bars cut braid much easier than they do mono.
Now most of the old timers that like braid, use a topshot of slightly weaker mono to keep the braid off of bottom & away from sand/shell bars. 
The reason for slightly weaker mono as the top shot, is so you save the braid if you are forced to break off a freight train you ain't going to stop anyway. Mono is a lot cheaper than braid and when a big gal takes you right down to the spool knot, its time to stop her or break her off, so you want it to break as close to the fish as it will.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I set up a pair of 9's using one 1500yd spool of 80# PP split between them and then topped them off using 50# BG. It works out great as I simply change out the BG as it needs or when the shrimpers grab up a line that is generally where it will get broke. The biggest problem I generally have is getting to the water to put baits out.

A couple of things about the braid is that it is hard on some guides, will cut you very easily, and seems to abraid easily from the sides. Now it is hell for strong on a straight pull and is sensitive as you can get for bite detection and solid on a hook set. You just have to play the game properly or pay the price.

I lost one of the biggest fish I every hung from the beach when it ran my briad across something out on the third bar. I had 100# Power pro on and it was shooting about a three foot rooster tail some 40 or so yards out all the while heading north, I felt it hit and then go slack. Nothing to do at that point but reel in the slack and head back to the rigging table. 

Sure was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

nickinhoutx said:


> Hey JWS 9/0 is that like a really big reel, i have a 310 maybe we can hook up and you can teach me a thing or two about casting those things . congrats on you're new avit .


thanks. cant wait to use it. hey i lost my phone and i dont have your number anymore. call me.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Nick I don't know if anyone can cast a 9/0 effectively, for any distance. Usually these reels are run out using a kayak. Thats what I plan on doing. Your 9/0 how much 50lb does it hold, JWS? I was thinking of braid with 80lb topshot. I will probably definatly load my 4/0's up with 50lb braid, to get more line capacity. The 6 will probably too.


nick was just giving me **** about my addiction to buying reels. ive probably got about 650 yds of 50lb and then the top shot. its actually not a penn, but the daiwa 900H which is pretty much the same.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Man guys great info. Thanks this will help alot. I hope to catch my first shark over 3ft this summer.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

What knot do you use for connecting the topshot to main line?


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

Txfirenfish said:


> cant speak for surfside, but you cant go wrong getting a place on bolivar. high island is nearby for the surf, rollover pass for wade/bank fishing, and trolling for pink snapper on crystal beach


I think I'm using the wrong bait at Crystal Beach!


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> What knot do you use for connecting the topshot to main line?


i always use a uni to uni knot. never have any problems with them.heres how ya do it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

ZenDaddy said:


> I think I'm using the wrong bait at Crystal Beach!


LOL you might be Zen. I have never had a problem with the pink snapper at Crystal.

Thanks JWS the picture didn't show up but I will search the knot of this forum.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

I got a box of beads ready for SPRING BREAK!!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

lunkerbrad said:


> I got a box of beads ready for SPRING BREAK!!


i will keep an eye out for ya brad.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Well I will still be here in Iraq so send me some pics of the snap's aight.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Any new opinion's? Any one catching any sharks anywhere? How has the beach front been looking?


----------

